# best way to get 450whp outa a ls2



## justa4banger2008 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey what's up guys.. new here, and looking to purchase a ls2 6 speed gto...
Currently I own a evo8 pushing 550whp on the stock block.. 
What's the best way to make 450whp and still be reliable?
What's the max horsepower the ls2 will take stock?
Thxs in advance...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no best way. You can go supercharger, heads/cam (NA), turbo, nitrous pr a combo of both. This isn't an import that the only thing you can do to make them fast is turbos.

But on a serous note, 450 HP won't take long to hit at all. Getting the power to the wheels is where the big money is at.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

450rwhp is about 100rwhp on top of stock output. 

Options:
1) Heads, cam, boltons, tune. 
2) FI
3) Nitrous

Depends on how much money you want to spend. Head, cam, boltons and tune would probably cost you as much as a Supercharger.


----------



## justa4banger2008 (Jan 12, 2010)

The evo puts down 220whp stock, and I'm making 550whp with just a big turbo and more fuel.....so are you guys saying its not easy to get 100whp outa a 6.0 v8????


----------



## justa4banger2008 (Jan 12, 2010)

So how much whp can the ls2 handle stock?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much wallet do you have??


----------



## justa4banger2008 (Jan 12, 2010)

Enough I guess since I put 35$ of gas everyday and get 11mpg on my 4 banger


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maggy SC, cam and LT headers with a tune.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

justa4banger2008 said:


> The evo puts down 220whp stock, and I'm making 550whp with just a big turbo and more fuel.....so are you guys saying its not easy to get 100whp outa a 6.0 v8????


Not easy you say??? Depends on how much money you want to spend. Two different worlds you talking about. 


justa4banger2008 said:


> So how much whp can the ls2 handle stock?


A lot of veriables, depends on tuning mostly. Some have known to handle upwards of 800hp. If an engine is tuned agressively most likely it will not last that long.


----------



## fusionchicken (Dec 11, 2006)

i've had a bolt on IX and now a tuned X, and for ME i would take a 450rwhp goat over a 550whp Evo all day if the car were a daily driver...i can't stand the STOCK turbo lag sometimes on my Evos and I can't imagine having to wait till 4000rpm-ish for full boost (though those few hundred RPM are fun and addicting )

i'd personally either go SC or N/A bolt-ons/heads/cam/tune...haven't driven a turbo ls2 yet but i value throttle response greatly now that I am a bit older, and both the SC and n/a options provides instant torque upon throttle application.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd guess it depends on how many miles the motor already has on it. I'm no expert, but I think with my motor having 36-37,000 miles on it, its a little to late for me to go forced induction without freshening up the motor. Personally I'm looking to get 400RWTQ more than anything else. I have a feeling it's possible with an OTRCAI, LTs, cam, & ported intake.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^Those are still baby years. These new motors last so long. I wouldn't even worry aobut miles for the motor.

I have see plenty of LS2 put out low 400s to to the ground with just a mid sized cam, long tubes, and exhaust. Add a ported TB, ported LS2 intake mani, UD pully, and a CAI and you will be in the 450 range no problem.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd guess it depends on how many miles the motor already has on it. I'm no expert, but I think with my motor having 36-37,000 miles on it, its a little to late for me to go forced induction without freshening up the motor. Personally I'm looking to get 400RWTQ more than anything else. I have a feeling it's possible with an OTRCAI, LTs, cam, & ported intake.


Ahh you be fine. I'm at 4x,xxx miles with FI, cam, ect and she takes it like a champ. It maybe possable to get 400rwtq with just bolt ons and tune.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Going N/A, most of us will see 415-425 with bolt-ons and cam. To get 450-470 you will probable need heads. Ported 243's or L92's or aftermarket.

There are a few that made 450 w/o heads, but most don't. This has been my experience. TIFWIW.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

4wheelin said:


> There are a few that made 450 w/o heads, but most don't. This has been my experience. TIFWIW.


Those are probably guys that have all the bolt-ons and get tuned on 93 octane at a lower altitude.

The thing that troubles me about heads is, for the price difference, is it more cost effective getting the 243 heads ported, or move up to L92s? I have yet to see any kind of flow numbers for 243's stock or ported, but flow numbers for L92's are all over the place.


----------

